# Need to identify these blades



## Mareng (Oct 6, 2018)

A friend gifted me a whole lot of scroll saw blades. Unfortunately they re all unidentified. They are in small ziploc bags and each ziploc bag contains about a dozen of these blades. 
The ziploc bags have numbers written in black marker. Numbers on the bags are as follows:
4017PGT
4015PGT
4019PGT
There is also a very tiny sticker on the bags "Made in the Germany" (yes the word "the" is there)

I know these are Precision Ground Tooth blades but I've searched on the internet for the numbers and can't find anything even close to this numbering.
Can anyone help please?

Thanks and all replies appreciated.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use a lot of scroll saw blades and I think those blades are # 5 #7 and #9 blades. Higher that number is, the thicker and stronger the blade is. Lower numbers will make tighter turns. I use precision ground blades like these and they are the best I have found and cost about forty cents per blade. Good for cutting thicker woods. 1/2" up to 2",


----------



## Mareng (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Jim Finn
Do you know who makes these blades? So I can order more when I need. I've looked at various manufacturers but cannot find these numbers to match. Any thoughts?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try this place. https://www.rockler.com/power-tool-accessories/saw-blades/olson-pgt-scroll-saw-blades


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

olson makes PGT blades. i dont think FD or pegas do.
https://www.olsonsaw.net/cat/scroll-saw-blades/plain-end-scroll-saw-blades-5-in-6-in/


----------



## Mareng (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Tomsteve
I think you're right. I checked both FD and Pegas and they don't appear to sell PGT Blades. So, the lot I got from my friend must be from Olson.


----------

